# US Military Academies



## Steve (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone here familiar with the application process?  Have any experience?  My daughter is applying for the Air Force Academy, and the application process is a bear.  Just wondering if anyone has pearls of wisdom to share.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 18, 2014)

Steve said:


> Anyone here familiar with the application process?  Have any experience?  My daughter is applying for the Air Force Academy, and the application process is a bear.  Just wondering if anyone has pearls of wisdom to share.


It is a bear.  Putting it mildly.  The academies all have websites that spell out the process -- but as I understand it, it's really a dual process.  The prospective cadet/midshipman has to obtain a nomination from their US Senator or Representative (and each only have so many slots)  At the same time, they have to meet the admission criteria of the academy.  There is also an alternate route from the enlisted ranks; each service selects a few of their best and brightest from the enlisted ranks to go to the academy each year.  Honestly -- if she's starting after her freshman year of high school... she's going to have to really step up to do it.

Good luck to her!


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 18, 2014)

A coworker's son goes to the Naval Academy.  I can ask him any specific questions you might have


----------



## Steve (Dec 18, 2014)

She interviewed with the congressman's panel last week and I think she's pretty competitive.   One question is, she's really only interested j the usaf.   Is it better to apply to al of the academies or is it pretty common to apply to just one?

Also, any tips on the panel interviews is helpful.  She had one but hopes to also interview with our two senators.  

She's definitely starting late, but I think is pretty competitive.   She started the whole process about a month ago.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 18, 2014)

I know he only applied to the Naval Academy but I don't know how common it is.  I deal with Midshipmen all the time I'll ask some of them.  If she does apply to others the Naval academy is beautiful and Annapolis is a cool town.  Next time I see my coworker I'll ask.  I'll pick some mids brains too on interviews


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 18, 2014)

A kid at my church just went to Yale on an ROTC scholarship as well that's another option for military service and free education


----------



## hussaf (Dec 18, 2014)

Being well rounded helped.  I got an appt to the AF academy but I ended up denying it.  I had an "in" but I also catered my entire high school career towards it (academics, athletics, clubs, volunteering, etc).  

Taking a speech class would help in her interview - confidence and avoiding pregnant pauses, be engaging and speak to people vice at them.  Having well thought out responses to questions pertaining to her motivations and self evaluation are key and often messed up by kids and many adults


----------



## Steve (Dec 18, 2014)

Berkeley on an ROTC scholarship is her back up.  It's definitely on her radar.  

I have to say, though.  you guys are good luck.   Posted this thread like two hours ago, and checked the mail a few hours later.   Got the nomination from Dave reichert.  So, whew.  We spent some time reviewing the application.   She just needs a writing sample and the fitness exam and I think her application is complete.  Her status, as of today, went from applicant to candidate.   Along with the change in status, she got an email with instructions for scheduling a physical.  

Appreciate all the advice.  Keep your finger crossed.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 18, 2014)

one of my friends went to the air force, and he would occationally post on facdbook when he was in training.
i cant say anything really about what your asking but thought id post my 2 cents; best of luck to your daughter. thats quite a brave choice. hopefully all goes well
best of luck


----------



## hussaf (Dec 18, 2014)

It's super competitive.  She want to fly?  It's definitely a boys world as well.  The AF is generally a little better than other branches, though.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2014)

I taught at USAFA in 2012-13. Good luck to her!


----------



## Steve (Dec 18, 2014)

hussaf said:


> It's super competitive.  She want to fly?  It's definitely a boys world as well.  The AF is generally a little better than other branches, though.


I think she wants something medical, but she understands that's pretty competitive, too.   She's really good at math and science, so she's got a lot of options.  760 on the math portion of the sat, and consistent 5s in math/science related ap classes (calculus, chemistry and biology).  For the record, that's not from me.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Steve (Dec 18, 2014)

arnisador said:


> I taught at USAFA in 2012-13. Good luck to her!


That's really cool.   Talking to a few of the professors was what got her pumped to go.  We went on a guided tour in September, and that really got her excited.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hussaf (Dec 19, 2014)

Steve said:


> I think she wants something medical, but she understands that's pretty competitive, too.   She's really good at math and science, so she's got a lot of options.  760 on the math portion of the sat, and consistent 5s in math/science related ap classes (calculus, chemistry and biology).  For the record, that's not from me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


haha.  Yeah my friend wanted flight school really bad and ended up getting forced into medical.  All you have to know is military life is about surrender.  Just get used to not having control over your/her life and things will be more manageable.  The trick is still backing up for your career while playing the game, but she'll get it.  

On a bright note, Colorado Springs is great, and is a quick trip to Ft Collins. Boulder, and Denver...all amazing places.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounds like she has a really good chance of getting in.  Good luck to her.  

Other options besides a school with ROTC only, might be one of the schools with a Corps of Cadets.  Or a simi-academy like the Citidel.  Virginia Tech also has a  Corps of Cadets.  It started off as a military school so even though a small part of the student body, it still has some power because of alumni support.  But as far as I know, most if not all don't provide much monetary support beyond uniforms.

No matter the school other than the academies, she should explore the tuition assistance and grants available.  All schools should have someone who specialized in that.

Again, good luck to her.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 19, 2014)

VMI and The Citadel are great schools.  They have an advantage, in a way, over the service academies in that the academies are ALL about preparing officers.  If there's an issue between that and "real" education, they'll side on the officer prep side.  It's a fairly minor thing -- but it's an issue to be aware of.

As I understand the process -- and I am like decades out of date! -- at this point, if she's got the nomination, she just needs to meet the academy's requirements and she's in.  Sounds like she's on track there.

And, like I said, there are programs to take enlisted in.  I had a high school classmate who was accepted to the Naval Academy Prep School rather than USNA, and then went on to the academy after a year or so.  I don't think there were any academic issues (I'd be pretty surprised, honestly) so I think that it was a case of "we know there'll be some dropouts, we want you, so do this, and we'll pull you in next year."


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2014)

The prep schools are used mostly to get in athletes who are below the academic reqs., but are a route for enlisted and others too.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 11, 2015)

I've known lots of USAFA grads (and those who have commissioned through other sources). Academy grads get the lion's share of pilot slots. It should be a hell of an experience for her. If she keeps her head in the books, there's even plenty of options for double majors and a chance at being sent to graduate school free of dime afterwards.

As a side addendum, most of the worst officers that I've known were all Academy grads. I'm not saying that the Academy produces bad officers but rather almost every officer that I've found to be inept/have serious issues happened to be Academy grads. It was always wtf man.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

@Steve. No nothing about this, but the best of luck to you're daughter all the same


----------



## Steve (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks.  She's plugging away.  Has the essays to finish and that's it.   Everything else is done, including the congressional nomination.   Fingers crossed.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Steve said:


> Thanks.  She's plugging away.  Has the essays to finish and that's it.   Everything else is done, including the congressional nomination.   Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Success is always nice to hear from whoever. Did I read right that you're daughter wants the medical route?


----------



## Steve (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, she's thinking optometrist, but I think she's open.  She's really good with math and science, and I think would do well in engineering.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Steve said:


> Yeah, she's thinking optometrist, but I think she's open.  She's really good with math and science, and I think would do well in engineering.



Good tools. Math is great, but science too. Awesome combination.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 12, 2015)

Good luck to her. It'd be a hell of an opportunity if she gets it.


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope she makes it in sir


----------



## HG1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Steve said:


> She interviewed with the congressman's panel last week and I think she's pretty competitive.   One question is, she's really only interested j the usaf.   Is it better to apply to al of the academies or is it pretty common to apply to just one?
> 
> Also, any tips on the panel interviews is helpful.  She had one but hopes to also interview with our two senators.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, my parents pushed me towards the Air Force medical area. What would be the benefits besides free schooling and 6 years? I still have time. 

I don't like to be a pencil pusher.


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2015)

GI Bill, guaranteed VA loans as a veteran, free room and board, travel. Lots of benefits.  But debt free out of college is a biggie.  I mean, if you go to Berkeley or some other elite college for 6 years, you could be looking at 200k or more in loans.  That's a tough way to start a new life.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Steve said:


> Anyone here familiar with the application process?  Have any experience?  My daughter is applying for the Air Force Academy, and the application process is a bear.  Just wondering if anyone has pearls of wisdom to share.


I've known people who've gone to West Point. To get in you need to go as far as setting up a meeting with a congressman since you need a congressman's recommendation to join. I don't know if you need that for the Air Force Academy but I can imagine, to set up an appointment with a congressman, just what are your chances of being able to get such an appointment?


----------



## Steve (Jan 23, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've known people who've gone to West Point. To get in you need to go as far as setting up a meeting with a congressman since you need a congressman's recommendation to join. I don't know if you need that for the Air Force Academy but I can imagine, to set up an appointment with a congressman, just what are your chances of being able to get such an appointment?


It's the same for the Air Force Academy.  You're absolutely right.  You have to have a nomination, which can only be given by certain people.  Senators, Congressmen and the VP are the most common, but you can also get a nomination in a few other situations, as well.  Children of a Medal of Honor recipient, children of former military academy graduates, etc.  She's got that taken care of, which is a relief.


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2015)

Alright.  Fingers crossed.  The application is officially "complete".  Now we wait.


----------

